# SPS Übungsmodell in Firma



## mr__mines (4 März 2006)

Wollte mal eure Meinung hören, wie Ihr in euren Betrieben den "Nachwuchs" fördert. 

Wir haben jetzt ein kleines Modell nachgebaut. Alles einigermasen nach einem E-Plan verdrahtet und jetzt ist es fertig. Ich hab mal eine kleine Anwendung dazu gemacht damit es was zu sehen giebt, und jetzt können es unsere Mitarbeiter ausprobieren.

Ist sicher keine blöde Idee weil man da gleich was sieht und so eine kleine Inbetriebnahme auch gleich machen kann.

Was haltet Ihr davon.
(Anbei ein paar Fotos)

Gruß MR.


----------



## Suschi-S7 (4 März 2006)

Fischer Technik oder? Die Modelle sind echt gut für sowas. Habe mal mit ner kleinen Bandanlage gearbeitet.


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 März 2006)

Hallo,
da hast Du Meß Latte schon ganz schön hoch angesetzt, eine Ampel würde für die Einsteiger schon reichen , aber die Motivation ist bei einem solchen Modell schon viel größer (Neid )


----------



## Unregistriert (4 März 2006)

*sehr schön*

Geil

leider habe ich früher nicht so viel Glück gehabt und an einem so geilen Teil
üben dürfen.

Läßt Du die Azubis auch mal ran oder sitzt Du selber mehr davor.


----------



## Markus (4 März 2006)

ich kenne mich mit fischertechnik nicht aus.
was für eine sensorik ist an den achsen?

einfach inis oder wegerfassung mit gebern?
was für geber?

markus


----------



## seeba (4 März 2006)

Ich hätte auch gern mal sowas zum Spielen. 

PS: Ich find "selber" 'en ganz schönes Unwort


----------



## mr__mines (5 März 2006)

Markus schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne mich mit fischertechnik nicht aus.
> was für eine sensorik ist an den achsen?
> 
> einfach inis oder wegerfassung mit gebern?
> ...



ROBOT:
An den Achsen sind so kleine Drehkreuze die einen mechanischen Schalter betätiegen. Also eine kleine Zählaufgabe. (Mußte da aber noch so kleine Kondensatoren einbauen, wegen der Flanken. Ist glaube ich hart an der Grenze für normale Eingänge)
Endlagen auch über mechanische Endschalter.
DI: 4 Imp 4 Endlagen
DO: 4 Motoren a 2 Richtungen

STRASSE:
Bauteilerkennung über Lampen und "LDR" geht sich sehr knapp mit dem Eingangssiegnalen aus. (15V) (Dadurch Eingangssiegnale invertiert. Bauteil da Signal = 0) Der erste beim Einlauf geht gar nicht (9V) ist aber egal, da der ROBOT eh übergiebt. 
Endschalter Schieber mechanische Endschalter.
DI: 5 LDR 4Endlagen
DO: 2 Motoren a 2 Richtungen; 4 Motoren mit 1 Richtung

BEDIENUNG:
Ist noch nicht ganz fertig;
DI: 5 Schalter/Taster
DO: 3 RM

Alles 24V/DC !!!


----------



## lorenz2512 (5 März 2006)

Hallo,
was kostet eigentlich so ein Bausatz


----------



## mr__mines (5 März 2006)

lorenz2512 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> was kostet eigentlich so ein Bausatz



Fischertechnikzeug: ca. 1100,-- aber das größte Problem ist die Zeit für das Verdrahten, den Aufbau und die E-Doku. 
SPS sind so Reste "älterer" Baugruppen und eine neue CPU312.
Ist aber sicher Sinnvoll angelegt finde ich.


 Für die Übungsanlage für die LOGO hab ich schon eine kleines Förderband (35cm lang) einen Lüfter 24VDC und ein paar ältere INIS. Da fällt uns sicher auch was ein.


----------



## seeba (5 März 2006)

mr__mines schrieb:
			
		

> Fischertechnikzeug: ca. 1100,-- aber das größte Problem ist die Zeit für das Verdrahten, den Aufbau und die E-Doku.
> SPS sind so Reste "älterer" Baugruppen und eine neue CPU312.
> Ist aber sicher Sinnvoll angelegt finde ich.
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal bei RS auf irgendeiner Messe ein riesiges Hochregal nur auch fischer technik gesehen. Das war klasse!

Und du bist wohl nur für die Nachwuchsförderung zuständig?  Ich will auch den ganzen Tag spielen. 

PS: Ist nicht böse gemeint!


----------



## argv_user (5 März 2006)

Nicht umsonst ist Fischertechnik regelmäßig auf der SPS-Messe in Nürnberg präsent.
http://www.fischertechnik.de


----------



## mg1382 (7 März 2006)

Tolles Modell.
Bei uns in der Firma gibt es in der Lehrwerkstatt auch verschiedene Modelle, aber meist in einem Holzrahmen mit ner Plexiglasplatte drauf und da sind dann halt LED's und Schalter drin.
Hätte als Azubi auch gern an nem Fischertechnikmodell gebastellt.
Solche Modelle hab auch schon bei Siemens bei ner Schulung gesehen. Dort allerdings nen Förderband mit mit ner Sortieranlage war das glaub.


----------



## mark_ (14 März 2006)

mr__mines schrieb:
			
		

> Fischertechnikzeug: ca. 1100,-- aber das größte Problem ist die Zeit für das Verdrahten, den Aufbau und die E-Doku.
> SPS sind so Reste "älterer" Baugruppen und eine neue CPU312.
> Ist aber sicher Sinnvoll angelegt finde ich.
> 
> ...


 
Es gibt verschiedene Hersteller für solche Fischertechnik-Modelle. Hier im Bild sind der 3D-Robot und die Takt-Strasse aus dem Hause Staudinger.de
Es sind sehr schöne Modelle für die Ausbildung - leider sehr teuer. Problem das ich kennen gelernt habe: ein heutiger 17 jähriger ist oft nicht in der Lage zu erkennen, wenn z.B. ein Zahnrad herausgesprungen ist. Die sind hald mit `ner Playstation gross geworden.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (14 März 2006)

Hallo,

hier gibt es verschiedene Modelle mit Fischertechnik 
zu kaufen:

http://www.andor-service.de/Modelle.htm

Aber ich persönlich finde Modelle aus den alten 
Märklin-Metallbaukästen schöner ... 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Adenauer (14 März 2006)

Also fischertechnik eignet sich echt super für so etwas.
Warum machst du die Verdrahtung denn selbst?
Ist doch für die Azubis sicher auch mal ne ganz gute Übung.

Manchmal hat man bei Ebay glück und kommt billig an so sachen dran.
Hab da mal ne riesen Reste Kiste ersteigert für ich glaub es waren damals noch ca 200 DM.
Leider lassen mich meine Patenkinder nicht mehr oft damit spielen.


----------



## Boxy (15 März 2006)

Tja das leidige Fischertechnik, dadurch bin ich auch in meiner Kindheit "Vorprogrammiert " worden . Einmal damit gespielt möchte man es immer wieder machen. Heute Programmiere ich halt im etwas größeren Still Werkzeug- und Sondermaschinen  

Aber finde die Sache echt gut für die Ausbildung, da sehen diese gleich was geht   Weiter so !!!


----------

